# Hmmm a little birdie told me something.



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have heard, and confirmed that Tommy Farmers new Cast pro series rods will be on display at the Rod expo next weekend. Any local fisherman and builders that havent checked them out yet now is your chance. The rods and blanks arent available yet, but you can give them a good shakedown at the expo. They will be on display at the Fishsticks Booth, and one will be on display at teh NERBs booth.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Chuck...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I have not been to this show before.
I looked at the list of exhibitors, but only see a few names that look like builders.
Are there a lot of custom rod makers showing and selling their rods?
Or is it pretty much just the component manufacturers?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

It is mostly components, There will be builders everywhere,But they are not usually actively promoting their business


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I'll definitely be there this year. Was there a good selection of vertical jigging blanks last year?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*there was some good selections of those brandon.*

What are you looking for? I can offer a few suggestions.

THe new Seeker Jigga will be there. Also check out Mike Pedersons rods. His booth is Riley Rids and he is a local builder here in Wilmington that makes some pretty good jigging rods. He has his own line of blanks. I plan on getting another one there myself.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Ryan, in addition to Tommy's new ones I will definitely check those out. I am hoping to Handle the Jaws and Phenix Black Diamond blanks as well.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ive got a couple of built jaws blanks now.*

A 250 gram and a 350 gram. You are more then welcome to check them out.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Ryan, if you were planning on bringing them with you Id love to see them but please don't go to any extra trouble.


----------

